# The head bobbin' hippity hoppity of classical music



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

My love of music began with Hip Hop and over the years I've maintained my affection for driving beats with heavy bass. I like to feel the music thumping at my chest and my choice of performance often depends on how well the recording does this, so this thread is devoted to all such recordings! It is particularly devoted to "bangers," as they say, like this Bach aria I found yesterday.






Post or suggest some of your own favorite funky jams that are in this vein!


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

One of the first pieces of classical music I fell in love with. It turns my hat sideways every time!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm gonna go ahead give you a 'like' for the thread title, it made me laugh. 

Perhaps the Finale of Beethoven's 7th Symphony would fit the bill. Also, the 3rd Mvt of the "Eroica". I'll try to think of some others.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Orff, Carmina Burana: O Fortuna
If you don't mind triple time, I always find Saint-Saens' _Danse Macabre_ very rhythmic.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Argh, there's another one I can't think of. It's really infectious rhythmically and certainly "head bobbin' hippity hoppity".


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> my choice of performance often depends on how well the recording does this


hmm, that might prevent from hearing the best performances, for most of them were made during 1930s-1960s period.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cantate BWV 50 - _Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft_ (by we all know who)





Ginastera ~ _Danzas Argentinas_, Nos. 1 & 3 - for piano









Prokofiev:_Piano Sonata No. 7; iii Precipitato_




_Piano Concerto No. 3, iii movement finale._

Harold Shapero ~ _Four-Hand Sonata for Piano_; iii, Fast-Slightly Faster





Stravinsky ~ _Concerto per due fortepiani soli_
1st movement




and the _Notturno_ movement (gently swings)




(_for a more Byzantine rhythmic romp, there is always his Les Noces for vocal soloists, chamber chorus, four pianos and percussion _

John Adams:
_Fearful Symmetries_ orchestral












_Hallelujah Junction_, for two pianos, 1st movement




_Lollapalooza_ orchestral





Heading toward the mosh pit now:

Messiaen ~ _Vingt regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus X. Regard de l'Esprit de joie_ for piano





Leaving the west for a more unbuttoned sort of party....

_Ketjak, The Ramayana Monkey Chant_ (a capella vocal work, not complete, sadly)





Back from the east, not a foot-stomper / head-banger, but for a gently sprung constant asymmetrical lilt: maybe the chamber music for the end of a busy day of stompin' ...
David Lang ~ _Child; ii Sweet Air_





_*"It Don't Mean a Thing If It Ain't Got That Swing" ~ Duke Ellington*_


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Ligeti* - piano etudes

The Devil's Staircase

Desordre

Sonata for Solo Viola, prestissimo

*Prokofiev* piano sonata No. 2 - Scherzo

*Boulez*: Notation II (very fun!)

*Ravel* 'Le Tombeau de Couperin' - 6.Toccata

*Bartok* String Quartet No. 4, 5th Mov

*Xenakis* - Pléiades, Peaux

*Chin* Piano Study V Toccata

*Carter*'s Caténaires (hilarious!)

*Furrer*: "Nuun"

Finally, Gamelan (Kebyar style).


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Rossini overtures do it for me.

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^Yes. Some of them like the "Thieving Magpie" and "Silken Ladder" are delightful and have a nice bounce to them.


----------



## Celiac Artery (Oct 18, 2014)

Three J.S. Bach Keyboard pieces immediately came to mind:

Variation 1 of the Goldberg Variations (start at 2:53)

Partita No. 2 in C minor

Prelude in D minor from Book II of the Well-Tempered Clavier


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

LauDA- LauDA- LauDAmus TE!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The final movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata".


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> LauDA- LauDA- LauDAmus TE!!!


Good one! The whole of Poulenc's Gloria is wonderful, but that is a very 'dance-like' movement!

But the record sleeve reminds me of that other piece recorded, Stravinsky's _Symphony of Psalms._ I always liked the way Stravinsky split the syllables of _Dominum_ in the last movement: 
DO ---- mi--num (the Do also a sung C, in C, ergo whether fixed or moveable 'do,' it is a solfege pun.)


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Mozart Symphony 40 in G major


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I think this is pretty head bobbin':

Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This one never fails:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

This one features two headbanging works. Crank up the volume and enjoy. (You'll have plenty of time to repair the plaster falling from the ceilings tomorrow.)


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Here are some Bach 'n' Bouncy™ pieces:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067 - VII. Badinerie*





*Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major, BWV 1048*





*Johann Sebastian Bach: Italian Concerto in F major, BWV 971 - III. Presto*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Brett Dean's violin concerto "The Lost Art of Letter Writing" mvt 4.


----------



## Ludric (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty much any fast movement by Vivaldi fits the bill, so I'll just mention one concerto here:






But I would also like to mention the opening movement of Zelenka's Miserere in C minor, which has a pretty strong pulse to it:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The opening for Mahler's Symphony 6th is head bopping enough for me:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"The Russians" in a way have to what may seem like a national genetic trait when it comes to a strong sense of rhythm.
Prokofiev
Rachmaninov (try his _Symphonic Dances_ for orchestra
Shostakovich

Slavic or otherwise, here are some more:

John Adams ~ Fearful Symmetries (in my previous post, this now the same performance in 1 link.)




Other John Adams:
Shaker Loops
Grand Pianola Music
Century Rolls

Graham Fitkin ~ Circuit, for two pianos and orchestra





Arthur Honegger - Symphony No. 5 "Di tre re", Third Movement





Bohuslav Martinů:
Toccata e Due Canzoni; I. Toccata 




Double Concerto for 2 string orchestras, piano & timpani


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

The _General Dance_ at the end of Ravel's _Daphnis and Chloe_ (it's also at the end of the Second Suite). Also, an earlier section of the ballet has a strong driving rhythm - and none of the material in that section seems to be in the Second Suite. Sorry I can't pin it down more precisely than that.

The last movement of Schubert's Second Symphony. It's hard for me to listen to it without "gettin' jiggy with it".

The "March" movement from Hindemith's _Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber_. I'm pretty sure that's the last movement.

A fast section of Prokofiev's _Alexander Nevsky_. I'll hazard a guess that it's the part called "Battle on the Ice" part, but I'm not certain.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Vladimir Horowitz - Variations on a Theme from Bizet's "Carmen" 






Couperin - Le Tic Toc Choc (Sokolov)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Prokofiev indeed

Toccata




Etude Op. 2 no. 1




Etude Op. 2 no. 4


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Musicforawhile said:


> Mozart Symphony 40 in G major


g minor?


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

HANDEL=THE EPITOME OF HEAD BOBBIN'




Really hard to find. It's HWV 410, Aria for winds in f major. There's a great album on spotify called Hidden Handel that has it. It's two minutes into this video. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

As nobody has mentioned them yet I will go with the North Americans. Gershwin Cuban Overture, Bernstein Overture to Candide and Copland Rodeo and El salon Mexico


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bach knows how to rock out:


----------

